# Lake etiquette



## Tree_Beard (Jan 13, 2021)

Got my kids out on the water in our new boat for the first time yesterday. I dropped anchor about 30 yards from shore to start getting our poles set up before moving in a little closer, when 2 guys in a bass boat came bopping along and went right between us and the shore, didn’t even acknowledge us there. Later, we were set up on a different part of the lake, again about 30 yards from shore, this time with lines in the water for some cats. A guy in a kayak comes along and heads right between us and the shore. I waved him off, and he turned at the last minute, but really... I know I’m not right on the bank, but I feel like I’m certainly close enough that cutting in there is kind of a jerk move. The lake was busy, but not that crowded. Plenty of room to go around, and plenty of other shore line.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

It’s like any activity where anyone can participate; driving, fishing, going to events that are crowded. Probably 90% of the people are decent, courteous, and respectful of others. The other 10% are s-heads. The only real choices are to just ignore the s-heads and go about enjoying your day or eliminating them from the gene pool. As appealing as it may sound to send these s-heads to take a dirt nap, that option involves cops, courts, prison, etc. So reluctantly, I would advise just to ignore them and let them keep on with their s-head lives.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

It is hand-to-hand combat out there on the weekends. And the shoreline gets packed during the crappie spawn. I had a bass guy working the shoreline actually hit my bobber yesterday. He apologized, and we both laughed about it (It was a really good shot). But, yes…. it is getting pretty crowded out there. I fully agree that about 90% are good people, but that other 10% though!

However, 30 yards? I’m pretty conscientious about giving others their space, but if someone is anchored 30 yards away from shore (on a smaller lake during the crappie spawn), I would consider that shoreline vacant. Even 30’ would have been a judgment call yesterday….I don’t think any boat had the luxury of even a 30 foot radius yesterday in the area I was fishing.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I thought the whole part about the 'dirt nap' & the possible consequences was hilarious !! Mike


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

That's why I fish on the weekdays if possible.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Takes a "special" person to skeez on your fishing spot. I generally think they have "needs" and move on. I'm out there to have fun, not get peed off, so in those situations I'm not in a frame of mind to be confrontational - though I certainly understand (and don't judge) how it would fire up other people. I can never understand the thought of "hey, those people look like they're catching fish. I'm just gonna move in, get in their way and catch the fish they are catching." I mean really! That takes a "special" person to have those thoughts.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree in the bass boat coming through. As for the kayaker, I do think some kayakers stay close to shore to avoid getting out where boats may run them over. If he/she was simply paddling through I would be fine. If they stopped and fished then that is another story. I often ask myself "Is this person just a total A-hole and self centered or are they simply uneducated and oblivious" My reaction varies depending upon the answer to that question.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

These events always end in me asking the boater If they are f#;@!:g blind or just plain stupid and if their mother would approve of them being so goddamned rude


----------



## Uhoh (May 29, 2021)

Not to steal a thread, but this ranks right up there with trashing the area. Cans, bottles, cigarette butts, bait containers, fast food wrappers, lure packages, hooks, fishing line, and anything else that you wanna throw away. I think it's all about respect , for others and the land. From the piles of cig butts i saw at one area, that problem will soon solve itself. Rant over.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

firemanmike2127 said:


> I thought the whole part about the 'dirt nap' & the possible consequences was hilarious !! Mike


Same here...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Uhoh said:


> Not to steal a thread, but this ranks right up there with trashing the area. Cans, bottles, cigarette butts, bait containers, fast food wrappers, lure packages, hooks, fishing line, and anything else that you wanna throw away. I think it's all about respect , for others and the land. From the piles of cig butts i saw at one area, that problem will soon solve itself. Rant over.


Speaking of smoking. One year in Canada when I still smoked. I used a coke can for my butts. Drifting for walleye I reached down for a drink. You guessed it I grabbed the wrong can. Pretty sure it was funniest thing my dad I ever seen. Thought he was going to fall out of the boat


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Speaking of smoking. One year in Canada when I still smoked. I used a coke can for my butts. Drifting for walleye I reached down for a drink. You guessed it I grabbed the wrong can. Pretty sure it was funniest thing my dad I ever seen. Thought he was going to fall out of the boat


Ever do it with a dip spit can/bottle?...worst is when it's someone else's spit can...no I haven't done it, but I've seen it done...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes, at a party once. I was sick for days


----------



## Rockyfork Guy (Aug 31, 2010)

Tree_Beard said:


> Got my kids out on the water in our new boat for the first time yesterday. I dropped anchor about 30 yards from shore to start getting our poles set up before moving in a little closer, when 2 guys in a bass boat came bopping along and went right between us and the shore, didn’t even acknowledge us there. Later, we were set up on a different part of the lake, again about 30 yards from shore, this time with lines in the water for some cats. A guy in a kayak comes along and heads right between us and the shore. I waved him off, and he turned at the last minute, but really... I know I’m not right on the bank, but I feel like I’m certainly close enough that cutting in there is kind of a jerk move. The lake was busy, but not that crowded. Plenty of room to go around, and plenty of other shore line.


You are wrong in the only 10% of people act that way.Its a lot more than that.It seems to get worse every year.No respect for other people.And the truth is a lot of the problem are guys in the big motor bass boats,that have no respect for guys fishing away from the shore.They speed by and get very close to other boats.I have boats go between me and the bank,every time i am on the lake.He is right its called fishing etiquette.I dont see it much anymore.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Rockyfork Guy said:


> You are wrong in the only 10% of people act that way.Its a lot more than that.It seems to get worse every year.No respect for other people.And the truth is a lot of the problem are guys in the big motor bass boats,that have no respect for guys fishing away from the shore.They speed by and get very close to other boats.I have boats go between me and the bank,every time i am on the lake.He is right its called fishing etiquette.I dont see it much anymore.


Nah it's still 10%. Population is just getting bigger😂🤣😅


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Rockyfork Guy said:


> And the truth is a lot of the problem are guys in the big motor bass boats,that have no respect for guys fishing away from the shore.They speed by and get very close to other boats.


I never have that problem from the bass guys. When I'm crappie fishing and I see a basser coming my way I'll tell them to just fish through. I'll even pull my boat out a little bit so they have a little more room. Even at that most will still go around me.
Now a much higher percentage of crappie guys will pull right on top of where your baits are hitting the water.
I'll take a lake full of bass guys over crappie fishermen any day and another plus is, they don't block up the ramps either.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> I never have that problem from the bass guys. When I'm crappie fishing and I see a basser coming my way I'll tell them to just fish through. I'll even pull my boat out a little bit so they have a little more room. Even at that most will still go around me.
> Now a much higher percentage of crappie guys will pull right on top of where your baits are hitting the water.
> I'll take a lake full of bass guys over crappie fishermen any day and another plus is, they don't block up the ramps either.


I do the same, c-dude, tell the bass guys to "play thru".


----------

